# Milburns Premium Dry - Opinions on this cat food?



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone has used this food and what they thought of it, also how do other owners find it compares to similarly priced foods?

Milburns Premium Cat Food 7.5kg - Pet Supplies from PET SUPERMARKETÂ® the UK's #1 Online pet store


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

never heard of it, I use sanbelle kitten & taste of the wild & porta 21, find them all really great


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Found the Salmon & Rice ingredients:



> Ingredients: Fresh Salmon (min 26%), Poultry Meal, Maize, White Rice, Refined Poultry Fat, Beet Pulp, Salmon Oil, Brewers Yeast, Dried Egg, Fishmeal, Sodium Chloride, Minerals and Vitamins


The meat/fish content seems very low to me. Only 26% Salmon and there is no percentage of the Poultry Meal, so it could be any amount. Maize and white rice are near the top of the list, which suggests there is a lot of it, but there are much worse foods out there that have grains listed first or second in the list.

I could not say on how good/bad it would be cost-wise, though. The bag "seems" cheap enough but how much would you have to feed a cat which such a lot meat content? I hope others will arrive and give you some more information soon


----------

